# Fishen BBNWR



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Just got my Rod Racks done on my bike. Cannt waitf to go and try them out Drum season. They are a little getto but veary sterdy and dont at all get in the way. After about 50 all together broken or used zipe ties The process is comeplete!!! 

















\


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Have you tested it out?

Looks like your heel is gonna wack those tubes every crank stroke or you will have to ride with your heels out.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Go get em Alex...When ya goin down?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for saying something about my heels hitting the rod holders im going to be in the process or makeing it as comfrotable as possible thats the whole reason why i am doing this instead of having to walk to the spots or walk long distances looking for spots

um probly well hopefully the first weekend of school or when ever the drum run starts you wana go back their with me i have like 3 spots to fish now ive been geting some diff spots from people because i just dont want to be veary dependent on the pier like i was last year. Instead of haveing like 30 - 50 people fishing for them with a veary slim chance on geting one like i didnt last year and i just want to try something new

o by the way is this gary?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

check out mine


----------



## SENATOR-FOGHORN (Jul 20, 2008)

Fished last year at the first two over the dunes walkways.Plan on biking south myself.You and I hope the grass situation gets itself fixed before then!
By the way: Nice setup,both of you.Think I will use the kids bike trailer again.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

The best part i like about mine is after drum season all i got to do is cut the zip ties and lift up the seat take the wood off and its gone.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> check out mine


can you touch the ground Teo, you might want training wheels on that thing


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

how do you guys carry your sand spikes


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

05 grand slam said:


> thanks for saying something about my heels hitting the rod holders im going to be in the process or makeing it as comfrotable as possible thats the whole reason why i am doing this instead of having to walk to the spots or walk long distances looking for spots
> 
> um probly well hopefully the first weekend of school or when ever the drum run starts you wana go back their with me i have like 3 spots to fish now ive been geting some diff spots from people because i just dont want to be veary dependent on the pier like i was last year. Instead of haveing like 30 - 50 people fishing for them with a veary slim chance on geting one like i didnt last year and i just want to try something new
> 
> o by the way is this gary?


Yeah,,its me....


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i just zpi tied them on to the bike and when i want to put them in the sand ill cut them off and use them then when im done zip tie them back on


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a naggin feeling those rods sticking up in the air like that are going to cause problems in rideablility. I believe keeping 'em bungeed to the cross bar is the best way to avoid center of gravity issues.
Looks like this whole going south to the False 
Cape is really picking up this year...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Is it possible to get to False Cape by kayak on the Back Bay side?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i did it 3 weeks agoe fishin for black drum in the bay

just not by kyack i did it in a boat if you do it by kyack it will take you a while


hopefully i will have more than just my self in a fried to fish with on the refuge


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> can you touch the ground Teo, you might want training wheels on that thing


'Drew....you's gonna pull me, my rods, beach cart and bait cooler on my ric-shaw...ya better start eatin' yer Wheaties!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> 'Drew....you's gonna pull me, my rods, beach cart and bait cooler on my ric-shaw...ya better start eatin' yer Wheaties!


you can have those half retarted deformed one eyed drummies up there, my arse is stayn down here in carolina. i will start my hunt in carova. btw heard there was a couple there already


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I have a naggin feeling those rods sticking up in the air like that are going to cause problems in rideablility. I believe keeping 'em bungeed to the cross bar is the best way to avoid center of gravity issues.
> Looks like this whole going south to the False
> Cape is really picking up this year...


tested it out with no problems so far lets hope it stays that way


----------

